# IB Setup: Can you effect dead spots with stuffing (Foam)?



## CompressionFed (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello all-

I recently finished my IB setup in my house (6 18'' FICAR). Although I'm still working through some issues, the sound is amazing--except for one issue.

My sitting locating seems to be the one place where I can notice a drop in SPL (db). No, I have not tested with meters or used REW as of yet.

My question is this; If I were to 'stuff' or insert a 2-4'' piece of foam in the manifold opening in the ceiling, would it change/effect this perceived 'dead spot'? Would this stuffing effect the sound waves positively?

Follow up question; Is there another way to modify the response at the sitting position?


Thanks fellas!

J


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The best place to start would be taking measurements of your system to confirm what you are hearing and identify specific areas in need of improvement.


----------



## maxserg (Dec 11, 2008)

Ad some sealed subs somewere opposite of your main ib subs, change location, phase ... experiment


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Audio Acoustics.


----------

